# Need some help!!!!!!



## Bleedinchaos (Mar 29, 2012)

SO my deep freezer turned off a few days ago and we just noticed it was off when we were getting food for our dog. We are feeding nature variety instinct raw and it got soft but there was some ice still in the freezer. I need to know if I have to throw it out or can i still use it. Before I feed her ground beef and chicken legs that had blood coming off it. I need a response ASAP cause it about $300 worth of food.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

whats the temp of the freezer? IMO if its no less than what your fridge would be set at, then you should be ok.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

You should be fine if the food feels cold to the touch and there was still ice in teh freezer it shouldnt have thawed enough to ruin your food. If the food was warm and smelly I would throw it away but as long as it is pretty cold to touch you should be fine.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would refreeze it. Doesn't sound like it completely thawed or got warm


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I would not throw it away. And you can refreeze it.


----------



## Bleedinchaos (Mar 29, 2012)

thanks it was still cold so we bagged it all up and put it in the freezer in the kitchen so we now it would thaw out again untill we figure why it was off.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Bleedinchaos said:


> SO my deep freezer turned off a few days ago and we just noticed it was off when we were getting food for our dog. We are feeding nature variety instinct raw and it got soft but there was some ice still in the freezer. I need to know if I have to throw it out or can i still use it. Before I feed her ground beef and chicken legs that had blood coming off it. I need a response ASAP cause it about $300 worth of food.


You can likely feed it for next 2-3 days...dogs saliva contains enzymes that start to break down bacteria before it goes down the chute, then the stomach acids should do the rest of the work (that is why they can eat raw and we cannot)

It's still refriderated, probably didn't thaw, not familiar w/brand, but if it's ground you can saute it up too as long as there are no bones - not sure if there is how ground up they are. I have never used store bought, I know diff. ones come w/ or w/o ground bone.

Alternative or as an added precaution you can mix in a tbsp. of apple cider vinigar about an hour before feed time, that will kill same bacteria...and add or double up on probiotic.


----------



## shell nyc (Jul 19, 2010)

Disagreeing with GatorBytes...no reason to cook it. In fact if you can get all but the next meal into another freezer I wouldn’t treat it any differently. While we do not have data to determine how freeze/thaw cycles affect nutritional content of foods, we do have enough combined experience to recommend NOT throwing out perfectly good dog food. The food we buy at the grocery store has usually been through a few freeze/thaws already. What’s one more?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

shell nyc said:


> Disagreeing with GatorBytes...no reason to cook it. In fact if you can get all but the next meal into another freezer I wouldn’t treat it any differently. While we do not have data to determine how freeze/thaw cycles affect nutritional content of foods, we do have enough combined experience to recommend NOT throwing out perfectly good dog food. The food we buy at the grocery store has usually been through a few freeze/thaws already. What’s one more?


Oh, absolutely...and it has been advised by my butcher that if you defrost via cold storage as opposed to all day on the counter then you can refreeze no problem. I do believe it reduces "quality", you wouldn't want to with a premium NY steak, but you wouldn't toss it either!

I only suggested heating to preserve the expence in case of doubt or paranoiah...I probably would (deppending on how much, would have left thawed and used over couple days


----------



## Bleedinchaos (Mar 29, 2012)

that's good to know for next time thanks, i was worried that i would have to toss it if could make her sick cause she is already going to treatment for red mange so im at my limit with money till i get paid lol


----------

